# [APP] Trickster MOD [Kernel Settings and Tweaks] [VZW GS3]



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Trickster MOD app is a tweaking tool to change various settings included in your kernel and other tweaks to your phone. It was made by me and my friend.

*Attention*
Support for the Verizon Galaxy S3 only ATM
The app might work not as expected on this device as I don't have it to test on. If you encounter any problem please report it with a bug report so we can fix it.

Screenshots and more information at links below.

*Links*
*Google Play Store*
*AndroidPIT*
*Donate*
*Website*
If you like the app please rate it 5 stars and if you can, please donate.

Please read the FAQ before reporting any problem
*FAQ*

*Reset zip*
If you mess up and can't boot, say aggressive OC/UV , use this *recovery zip* to reset

*Credits*
Google
Our great kernel devs
chainfire for SuperSU and su
stericson for busybox
grilledbacon for your beautiful icon
Beta testers for your dedication in testing this
Anyone I learnt from
*Disclaimer*: This is provided with NO GUARANTY whatsoever. Use your common sense.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

If Google Play does not shows your device as unsupported, please wait for it to be updated.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

The stock cm10 kernel wont allow for the color adjusts, correct? Smooth app!


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

As I said, I don't have a device so IDK for sure. As the main kernel I have experience tester on is leankernel. If other kernels have sysfs you want to be implemented, please report. It would help to create a better experience for all.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pushed new version to market

Version 1.4.356 (20121015)
- Add multi-language support (for now Russian and Italian)
- Add kernel backup and restore for Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus
- Update support library to latest SDK
- Support Nexus 7 new GPU OC sysfs format
- Donate key app should affect the main app immediately now
- Please help us make new translations or make them better by sending new translation from these files http://www.mediafire.com/?nn7bfwrecg3ng


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Love this app, thanks guys!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thuanle (Jul 19, 2012)

New version has been pushed to PlayStore. You're gonna receive the update soon.

Version 1.5.390 (20121029)
- Add ability set device hostname
- Add ability to backup/restore kernel modules in /system
- Add compression to kernel backups
- Add ability to force app language
- Add support all Qualcomm based GSIII
- Add ZRAM support
- Add Korean language
- Refresh app GUI if it's running when set-on-boot finishes
- Make the timeout longer so it's easier to attain root, especially at boot up (still have problem, use SuperSU)
- Fix all known bugs


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Can anyone provide an apk? (free version obvs) I want to see if it works with AT&T's SIII


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Can anyone provide an apk? (free version obvs) I want to see if it works with AT&T's SIII


It's on Google Play, why not install from it?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday I got 'isn't compatible with your device.' Different rom today, working just fine


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yesterday I got 'isn't compatible with your device.' Different rom today, working just fine


Then you were on the old version yesterday, not today. Google slow update issue.


----------



## thuanle (Jul 19, 2012)

*Announcement:*

- New version has been pushed to the market. Wait for the update.
- As the *Set-on-boot delay* feature has been quite stable, and to celebrate the *10k+ downloads* of our apps, this feature is enabled for all user. Hope you have more fun with TricksterMOD

*Changelog of Version 1.6.423 (20121110)*
- Set on boot delay is now enabled for all
- Add Media Scanner Trigger
- Change working dialogs to persistent notification for better usability
- Optimize code & apk size
- Fix all known bugs

Can you help us spread the words? We don't use the Social network/FB much


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Doomsday new version :*
Version 1.10.492 (20121221)
- Add frequency lock feature to workaround Project Butter frequency jumps (donate version)
- Add bootloop preventer so settings are not applied at boot if previous settings crashed your device (donate version)
- Add zeneractive governor control
- Add N4 VDD support, fast charge and vibrator control
- Add eco_mode support
- Add new translations: Chinese, Czech, German, Hebrew, Spanish
- Fix all known bugs

Wait for it to drop from your Google overlord.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

New version uploaded to market, should be available to you shortly
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116709542966452959662/posts/796By1dhjso


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

New version has been uploaded to Play Store, more info https://plus.google.com/116709542966452959662/posts/KDqLwP8gMH7


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

What kernels are supported on this? im on lean kernel and i have no color control.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Theoretical speaking, everything, the problem with what you ask is the device itself does not support this feature, at least not yet. If you know a kernel that supports the feature and it doesn't show up in Trickster then report.


----------



## bigeyes0x0 (Apr 1, 2012)

New version announcement https://plus.google.com/u/0/116709542966452959662/posts/RbeuDm8Suwe

Happy Chinese New Year and Happy Tinkering .


----------

